# Two Question Please



## hooch (Aug 29, 2011)

May I ask two question please?

1) Is it possible to find a nice apartment with reliable high speed internet for 10,000 Baht per month?

2)Can you please give me the name's of some apartments that I can google on the internet?

I would like to live in Bangkok in a high rise type apartment, close to the entertainment. I remember walking and buying coconuts and oranges many years ago and I like that life style. I remember there was a large shopping mall in walking distance from the hotel I stayed. Close by there was an open air entertainement area with outdoor TV's where tourists would drink beer and the girls would bow down to budda as the entered. Does anyone recognize the area I am describing? What street was that? 

Thanks


----------

